# Mot test date looms, nervous.



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Yawll

I had Damondunc STAR SPANGLED SPANNER over to fix my rear lights and front sidelights to British spec, he also seviced my V10 Triton thanks very much Duncan job well done and very thorough.

I arrived at the test centre 08-50 and was taken straight in. Two employees went over my RV with a *fine toothcomb *for *two hours* costing £50-35.

After *two hours *they failed it on one of the headlights not adjusted up enough *i couldn't believe it* as a last resort after they failed to adjust it i got hold of the bugger and gave it a wrench down and lo and behold it came up to spec. So it passed.

On coming home i took the lamp apart and the MOT tester was turning the adjuster the wrong way and had completely unscrewed it out of the lamp so it was a bit of luck i wrenched it correctly. Are these people not trained mechanics, are they just training course technicians.

*Two Hours for £50 Quid* I bet they would build the RV in China in that time.

However i got the emission test copy and here is what it says.

CO % max limit 3.500 Actual value 0.002

LPG ppm vol max limit 1200 Actual value 28

So it must be clean on Gas. Does anyone Know what it means

Im not taking it to that one again for Mot and hope they change to once every two yrs.

Big Frank


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Two guys for two hours for £50 to ensure my motorhome is roadworthy, legal & safe seems like a reasonable deal to me, tbh (£12.50 p/h). I can fully understand the annoyance of the headlight bit, but I would never want a cheap 'n' cheerful shoddy test done on mine.

I'll add my bit to Damondunc too.  He's a top guy (slurp, slurp, don't forget to do a good job on that fridge next week, buddy......)

Dougie.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Dougie

I wasnt complaining about the £50-00 for two hours just how do they make it pay, Thats all. 

Bobbys get a lot more dont they :lol: 

Big Frank


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> Bobbys get a lot more dont they :lol:


Oh yes. We get paid MUCH more than that - loads of money, mate, plus, we sit around all day, eat pies, and don't give two ****s.

'swat peeps wanna believe, so go with the flow, eh.



Dougie.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

asprn said:


> BIGFRANK said:
> 
> 
> > Bobbys get a lot more dont they :lol:
> ...


Hi Dougie

Eat pies and sit around.. Things must have changed drastically. My father in law was a Superintendent. He never sat around or ate pies he was too busy getting pi--ed in the pub all day. :wink:

Big Frank


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> He never sat around or ate pies he was too busy getting pi--ed in the pub all day. :wink:


lol. He must have been CID then. 

Dougie.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

asprn said:


> BIGFRANK said:
> 
> 
> > He never sat around or ate pies he was too busy getting pi--ed in the pub all day. :wink:
> ...


 No No Dougie ALKI :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I think £50ish is the standard max fee for an MOT nowadays so why did it take two hours for two testers just for an MOT?

The place I take my Boxer hitop to just passed mine including adjusting the headlamps which were set too low despite the fact that I haven't touched the adjusters since it passed at the same place last year :? 

It's just an MOT test centre and they have a slick operation with several testers, two bays with a pit so can do largish vehicles.

They still had to wait five minutes before they could complete the test on the computer and only charged a reduced fee of £40

Steve


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Shouldn't need both guys for the full duration of the test. The 'assistant is only needed to turn the steering, press the brakes, operate lamps, etc. A well organised tester will only need his assistant for about 15 mins of the test. And 2 hours? Should only take about an hour for a test - ok, maybe slightly longer for an unusual vehicle. Another point. The tester shouldn't be adjusting headlamps during the test, and yes, they have to be trained mechanics in order to get their MOT ticket in the 1st place.

Steven. (ex MOT tester)


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Steve 

As an ex mot tester can you tell me if the emissions are better than usual or just average. Would it be polluting more on petrol.

Big Frank


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Frank,

she's certainly running very clean....


The 3.5% CO level and hydrocarbon level of 1200 ppm were the figures used for testing pre '92 non catalyst petrol cars so should be very easy for a modern vehicle to achieve.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Frank and Dougie,
Thanks for your kind words, and yes I will be over to fix your fridge, wouldn't want the pies going off!
cheers Dunc.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dunc,

How far do you travel for work and what are your rates, mate?

I'll be keen to get my HR fully serviced at some point this year. It would probably be best to get it done when I am down at a race meet as I'm sure you wouldn't fancy the trip to Inverness!

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Paul

Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner Mobile No 07738-669938

Or you can Google (Star Spangled Spanner) thats how i found him, but apparently he is well known on this site.

Big Frank


----------

